# need low-stack cone spacer / top bearing cover for sl3 tarmac headset



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

i recently purchased a 2011 sw sl3 frame that's missing its top cone spacer. i have no idea what the headset brand is... i just have 2 bearings and the little steerer centering sleeve cone. just for kicks, i tried an extra one i have from a giant tcr... didnt fit. on the tcr, the top of the top bearing sits flush with the top edge of the head tube, so a cone spacer with a flat bottom works, but on the sl3, the top bearing sticks out above the top edge of the head tube by about 2mm, so i guess i'd need a cone spacer with relief for the bearing, or a gasket? can someone please point me to what i'm missing? if possible, i'd like to use something with the lowest stack height possible. if this is a hopeless question, please just direct me to a new low-stack headset to fit this frame.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Will anything here work?
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

From your description, I'd say you need the 8mm conical spacer. Should be available thru your LBS from the Spec rep.

Here's a chart of frame specs, with headset specs.
http://service.specialized.com/coll...-and-older-Road-Frame-Compatibility-Guide.pdf


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

i saw that, but the 8mm ones are out of stock, and even that's more than i'd like. the one on my giant is maybe 2mm thick aluminum... something along those lines would prevent me from having to buy a new stem along with my new spacer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

s4gobabygo said:


> i saw that, but the 8mm ones are out of stock, and even that's more than i'd like.


That's just online stock. They'd likely be available from your dealer/ rep.

8mm is the shortest conical cone I've seen Spec offer. May be some aftermarket products available.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

is it safe to assume that all campy-style upper bearings protrude the same amount above the head tube, and therefore any campy-style top cover would work, not just what specialized offers? i see some on the market with what look like lower stack heights, like ritchey wcs, for example.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

s4gobabygo said:


> is it safe to assume that all campy-style upper bearings protrude the same amount above the head tube, and therefore any campy-style top cover would work, not just what specialized offers? i see some on the market with what look like lower stack heights, like ritchey wcs, for example.


I think I'd word things a little differently and say that the OE upper bearing needs to be mated to a conical cone that seals as well as allows for proper bearing pre-load. Those (essentially) are the functional differences between it and generic spacers. 

You could try the Ritchey, but (IMO) because of what I offered above, I'd be more inclined to bite the bullet and get a more aggressively angled stem versus changing the stock headset setup. You may end up with problems doing so.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

has anyone successfully installed aftermarket headsets on these bikes? i see many campy-standard integrated headsets available, most of which appear to have lower-stack top covers. someone must have crossed this bridge before me... i'd really prefer not to buy a new stem, since i just recently bought a really nice (pricey) new one and associated ti bolts that i want to use. the 8mm spesh spacer would only put me 3mm too high, so i'm not far off... just need something a LITTLE thinner if possible.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

i just found these online last night. the site says theyre out of stock, but i got in touch with the owner, who says he has stock and is sending me one tomorrow. this has got to be the lowest possible stack for this headset, with a claimed thickness of 0.4mm. 

optimistic.....

View attachment 283095


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, the Tarmac is one of the bikes listed and they include shims, so two reasons for optimism. 

Good luck, and let us know how this works out. There may be other interested members.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Jul 28, 2010)

well... without turning this into one of those vendor-burning threads, lets just say he's got a very nice product that i imagine would be useful to many people around here, but the guy is an absolute nightmare to deal with. if you need a low-profile spacer for a tarmac or other bike LOOK ELSEWHERE, NOT VELOFLYTE! if anyone wants more detail on the many ways in which this guy totally embarrassed himself in this transaction, i'll be happy to provide. womp womp.

i googled him first and saw some negative reviews similar to what i ended up experiencing, but i decided $30 was an ok amount to risk. looks like Products | Metallic Poutine makes similar alloy pieces, with a much more positive following, if anyone is in the same boat i was and wants to skip veloflyte.


----------

